# I'm still sick and tired of this



## 15361

After 20 years of dealing with this, i feel I have a right to gripe. I am so sick and tired of running to the bathroom all the time. I would like to take my granddaughter for a walk to the park. This would really make her day. But, no, I have to stay right by the bathroom. When it's time to cook dinner, what happens, I have to run to the bathroom while I'm fixing it. Sometimes, that means taking off the stove whatever I was cooking and hoping it doesn't mess up the food. Doing dishes, I get hit again. Sometimes I even sit on a stool just so I might be able to finish them. For me, my stomach is worse when I stand up. But, you can't sit and do everyday things. AWWW!!!!! Oh well. Life goes on. Tomorrow we can do it all over again. I know you have to do the best you can to get through it but sometimes, I'd like to have a hug. A little help with dinner or the dishes. A little understanding.


----------

